

Magnitude 6.8 Earthquake Hits Japan - nthnclrk
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0007fbh.html

======
mooism2
For comparison, last year's big earthquake was magnitude 9.0, but I don't know
the relative locations...

------
dholowiski
Oh, shit.

